# Delta 36-600 table saw?



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

Does anyone here use or have you used this saw? I found one on craigslist for $150. I know it's no cabinet saw but I imagine it has to be better than my craftsman jobsite saw. Especially with a zero clearance insert. What do you guys think?
Here's a link to a picture of one:
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/images/Delta%2036-600.jpg


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I would walk on that one ! That is deltas stepped down version of their contractor saw . Way down. For near the same money you should be able to find something more substantial. JB


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It looks like an interesting sort of hyrbid of a benchtop
saw and a contractor's saw. Appear compact, but
easy to outgrow.

Amazon reviewers have some opinions:

http://www.amazon.com/DELTA-36-600-10-Inch-Table-Saw/dp/B00004T9JW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

i think the only reason why i looked at this was because the person selling it is giving away 2 blades and a dado set with it. i guess i should keep looking


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

That has a universal motor and is loud. I think you could find a better saw on CL than this.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

It's a benchtop on a stand, an old one at that.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd pass. That was my first saw before I knew better. It actually did an ok job, but it's small, loud, and isn't worth fixing if the motor goes south. $150 should buy a full size belt drive cast iron contractor saw with an induction motor….the 36-600 is a compact saw (smaller than a full size contractor saw), has a universal motor, and isn't worth $150 used in today's market IMO.

Where are you located?


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I got a Craftsman jobsite for xmas, and it cuts wood but it bogs down ripping 1×6 pine so i just want something with more power and precision. The super thin insert flexes so the wood dips causing it to cut of 90 degrees. i love my gf for getting it for me, but it just doesnt work the way it should. If anyone know someone in the boston or central MA area selling a saw for $200 or less please let me know.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Food for thought:

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/tls/3764058264.html
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/tls/3772814065.html
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/tls/3722918030.html
http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/for/3764757460.html (I'd offer $150)
http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/tls/3774887191.html
http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/tls/3778857421.html


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

if you can get the third saw linked above, i'd jump on it. that little 2412 is a great starter saw. still have mine. and the fence is first rate (see the avatar). and that gray 2412 carries a manufacturers lifetime guaranty against manufacturing defects. what that's worth at this point (the saw is about 10-12 years old) is up to you. but ridgid's never let me down. the OEM fence is every bit as accurate as the delta t2 i have on an emerson built c-man (like saws 4 and 6 above). skip saw 5. flex drives were never popular and were prone to problems. i'd also skip saws similar to 1 and 2. i'm not particularly fond of right tilt TSs.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I had one of these for about five years, and my Dad has been using it for the last 10 years. It is a good enough saw, and my only complaint was the noise level. It really screams. But it has decent power for a universal motor, and reasonable accuracy. While I am not crazy about the universal motor, it has a small footprint with the motor tucked underneath compared to contractor saws in that price range that will typically have the motor hanging out the back, making the saw stick out farther from the wall when not in use.

I will take a contrary view and say that I think it is a decent saw for that money if you have limited space. $100 - $150 is the typical price range that they go for in my area, although my Dad talked me down a bit lower than that.  If you have the space and another $100 to spend you will be much better off with a real contractor saw which will provide more power, a quieter cut, more after-market add-on options, potentially nicer stock fence, etc.


----------

